# lowrance x-4 Nachfolger Cuda 300



## guese1 (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo Wer kennt das lowrence x-4 Ist der Nachfolger vom Cuda 300.Gibts auch als Pro mit Twin-Geber 83 und 200 Khz
werde ich mir wohl holen da der Geber speziel für Flachwasser ideal ist. gruß guese1


----------



## DerSimon (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: lowrance x-4 Nachfolger Cuda 300*

Ist das X-4 wirklich der Nachfolger? Wie unterscheiden sich denn die Geräte? Hat mit dem X-4 schon jemand Erfahrungen?
Wollte mir eigentlich das Cuda 300 kaufen, sollte aber das X-4 der Nachfolger und auch besser sein, würde ich mir doch eher das X-4 kaufen.


----------



## Fordfan (1. März 2011)

*AW: lowrance x-4 Nachfolger Cuda 300*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Ist das X-4 wirklich der Nachfolger?


 
Hi, sagen wir mal ersetzt das Cuda 300. Gleiches Gerät anderer Name.
Rene


----------



## guese1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: lowrance x-4 Nachfolger Cuda 300*

Ein Unterschied istas Cuda 300 gibt es nicht mit Twin-Geber, weitere Unterschiede,keine Ahnung


----------



## Fordfan (2. März 2011)

*AW: lowrance x-4 Nachfolger Cuda 300*



guese1 schrieb:


> Ein Unterschied istas Cuda 300 gibt es nicht mit Twin-Geber, weitere Unterschiede,keine Ahnung


 
Hallo guese1, das lowrance x-4 hat auch kein Twin-Geber (Dualgeber)!

Es gibt zwei von den Dingern! 
Das *Lowrance x-4* (200kHz Standardgeber), dieses löst Cuda 300 ab und
das *Lowrance x-4 PRO*, das hat Dualgeber (Doppelfrequenz 83/200 kHz Geber) und löst somit das Eagle FishEasy 245ds bzw. Lowrance x-50ds ab.

Rene


----------



## gnu0815 (2. März 2011)

*AW: lowrance x-4 Nachfolger Cuda 300*

Welches von den dreien ist denn für Baggerseen zu Empfehlen?
Oder sollte man noch das Huminbird 160/170 in Betracht ziehen?

Welche technischen Neuerungen hat das x-4pro zum DS245?
Oder kann man mit dem Auslaufmodell ds245 ein schnäppchen machen?

Was ist denn von Garmin in dieser Klasse zu halten?


----------

